# Why do they sing/howl?



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

Ok - ever since we got Jack (and my bro got Toby at the same time) we've known Toby likes to sing a long when you sing or if you play the guitar. Jack would never do it. But now he does - and Ollie does it if Jack will.

And then we were told Bobby would sing to Coronation Street! WELL, we've never watched or know when it's on..but I just got the theme tune off the net and Bobby sang his little heart out!! Sounded like he was crying or mourning - it's was cute but heartbreaking!!

What is it and why do they do it????????????


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

My husky does that but not my chis. I think it is something in the pitch that they hear that sets them off! You have to take a vid of Bobby singing his little heart out to Corrie Street! I would pay money to see that!


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

Harley's Mom said:


> My husky does that but not my chis. I think it is something in the pitch that they hear that sets them off! You have to take a vid of Bobby singing his little heart out to Corrie Street! I would pay money to see that!


hahaha I so will! It's pitiful!


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

You are so gonna keep him!


----------



## WeLoveHiro (Apr 14, 2009)

awww this i wanna see


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I dont know for sure but have been told by some in the past that certain pitches hurt their ears and this is why they kinda howl or whine along.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh how funny. Coco will howl if an ambulance goes by, real quietly but she'll put her head up towards the sky and give a howl. It's precious. I also would pay money to see that so try to video it. Bobby is so friggin cute I can't stand it. I want him!!!


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

who cares why..thats cute lol
film them, id love to see

the only time tinkerbell howls is when i cll her name like im in danger and then she howls and runs and gets someone hehe


----------



## carrera (Oct 8, 2008)

chicco does this too, but not just when he hears a high pitched noise but when we let him out of his room after hes been in there (no matter how long or how short) he howls/sings/squeeks up a storm!
when i make a high pitched noise then go to a low voice he continues on, hes so loud!


----------

